

Google Quietly Explains AppEngine's Downtime Last Week - Benferhat
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/google-appengine-downtime-notify/l7sUFPypySU
Original: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5061506
======
Benferhat
_Google App Engine is Down (code.google.com) 74 points by gagan2020 5 days
ago_

[0] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5061506>

